# Trooper that was fired for hanging & kicking dog to be reinstated



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.wsoctv.com/news/16511651/detail.html


*Judge: N.C. Trooper Fired For Dog Treatment Should Resume Work*

POSTED: 2:05 pm EDT June 5, 2008
UPDATED: 5:45 pm EDT June 5, 2008



<script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.wsoctv.com/js/13260191/script.js"></script><!--startindex-->*RALEIGH, N.C. -- *A judge decided Thursday that a Highway Patrol trooper who was fired after pictures became public of him kicking his police dog should be reinstated with back pay and attorneys fees. Administrative Law Judge Fred Morrison said that former Sgt. Charles Jones didn't intend to hurt his dog. Jones in a 12-year veteran who headed K-9 training. Pictures taken by another trooper with a cell phone camera showed Jones kicking the dog, Ricoh, and hanging him by his leash from a railing. Morrison said testimony during a hearing showed Jones was trying to get the dog to release a treat in actions that lasted about 13 seconds. The pictures were made public and Gov. Mike Easley ordered that Jones be fired. "Dog experts say trooper Jones' conduct was completely unacceptable," Easley said Thursday following the judge's decision. "If the state has to resort to that level of cruelty to train dogs demonstrated in the video by trooper Jones, then they will simply not be in the dog business." Bryan Beatty, secretary of the state Department of Crime Control and Public Safety, which oversees the Highway Patrol, believed the judge made the right decision, said patrol spokesman Lt. Everett Clendenin. Clendenin said the judge's recommendation will be reviewed by the Office of State Personnel, which can reject, modify or agree with the decision. After the incident became public, the Highway Patrol suspended its canine program. Clendenin said it remains suspended during an internal review.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmmm.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Does that mean that particular method will continue as legit? :evil:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

the article says the k9 unit is still suspended pending review. I believe (strictly personal opinion) they will start the unit back up, but there will be some changes. Having been in the law enforcement business a few years, I would have bet money the trainer would be reinstated. I thought firing him was a knee-jerk reaction. I don't think he should be in canine. 

DFrost


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> http://www.wsoctv.com/news/16511651/detail.html
> 
> 
> *Judge: N.C. Trooper Fired For Dog Treatment Should Resume Work*
> ...


WOW!

I would not let that guy near a dog again....


----------

